# The Ultimate Sibelius Dictionary



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

No, I don't have it. I _want_ it!

I've gradually been working on a dictionary that sends program changes (to K2 instrument banks) for different 'technique' markings (pizz, arco, etc). But what I can't do, or haven't figured out how to do, is send program changes based on note-based markings (staccato, slur, etc). Another example -- I'd love to have crescendos and decrescendos send CC1 in addition to affecting velocity, as the latter doesn't work (obviously) on held notes. But as far as I can tell, the dictionary is only for technique and expression (dynamic) markings.

Is the Sibelius scripting language something that could help here? If I could write a score and have it generate the (mostly) correct articulations in EWQLSO (or orchestra of your choice), I'd be stoked!

Dicuss...


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> If I could write a score and have it generate the (mostly) correct articulations in EWQLSO (or orchestra of your choice), I'd be stoked!



So would I  

.... so... get to young man... chop chop...


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

Suddenly I have this vague memory that someone did such a thing for GPO and VSL and posted it on NSS (enough with the three letter acronyms!!!!!). Having been banned there, I can't do a search for it. Anyone else want to try?


EDIT: Found it -- it was for Opus1, but the guy's page is down. :(


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually, I think our very own Nickie Fonshauge has been working on a monster KSP script to help her in using Finale with GPO... but I may be mistaken.

I remember being very impressed with her gui and ideas... but I doubt it would help you with your quest.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 14, 2006)

..........


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks, Scott. That sounds very close. (Typically, I actually use CC11 and CC1 together.)

It's looking more and more like I'm going to want to learn Sibelius' scripting language...

EDIT: Okay, tried it. You can actually tell it to do CC11. There's potential here for a pretty groovy plugin like "go through my score, rip out all the MIDI messages and then put in everything I need to make this sound right!" I'll get right on that... uh, yeah...


----------



## sbkp (Nov 17, 2006)

This is the plugin I mentioned before. It comes with instrument banks set up for Opus 1 and other libs. I use EW, so I'd have to either build new banks or work with this from scratch. Anyway, it's quite a project:

http://web.mac.com/dbudde/iWeb/Plugins/Home.html


----------



## dbudde (Nov 18, 2006)

You can use soundsets to generate hairpin cc's for the modwheel. I did one for JABB. It uses the GPO file definitions but works in most cases. You need Sibelius 4.1 to do this. I have this documented here: 

http://web.mac.com/dbudde/iWeb/Plugins/JABB.html


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## dbudde (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome.


----------

